# Help finding piece part...black plastic clip



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Guys,

I'm needing some of the black plastic clips that help secure the front end of the car together....such as the top of the grill to the engine compartment. Looks like a screw that sits inside of clamp. Clamp expands when depressed. Sent a PM to Hardcore, but no response yet. Anyone know of a way of grabbing some of these?

Let me know if I need to clarify what I'm looking for...

Mark


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I am taking my car in this weekend, I'll ask at the dealership if they have any I can snag.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks Doode.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Like the ones that hold the carpet to the top of the trunklid? There's 14 back there...

Otherwise, from the dealer they run about $2.50 EACH! For .10 of plastic...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

In that case just wire $100 dollars to my account and I'll get them for you. I'll send you the change <covers mouth and chuckles>


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

worth their weight in gold.


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

I believe I have seen them at Pep Boys.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

local parts store


----------

